# SOP for a MAG/Community



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

We have all shared opinions and talked about a variety of subjects and I have definitely learned a lot from all of you. I appreciate the chance to be here.

During a conversation with a trusted friend lately.
C we started to discuss how a MAG should be operated and what rules/procedures should be written out. Is like everyone's input so that I can possibly generate an SOP for future use.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> We have all shared opinions and talked about a variety of subjects and I have definitely learned a lot from all of you. I appreciate the chance to be here.
> 
> During a conversation with a trusted friend lately.
> C we started to discuss how a MAG should be operated and what rules/procedures should be written out. Is like everyone's input so that I can possibly generate an SOP for future use.


Sorry about the typing errors. When using my iPhone, I can't see everything I'm typing so it is guesswork.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> We have all shared opinions and talked about a variety of subjects and I have definitely learned a lot from all of you. I appreciate the chance to be here.
> 
> During a conversation with a trusted friend lately.
> C we started to discuss how a MAG should be operated and what rules/procedures should be written out. Is like everyone's input so that I can possibly generate an SOP for future use.


One thing I was thinking is job rotation. We have people that are specifically good at one thing, for example cooking or vehicle maintenance. I believe everyone should be required to also do some time working other areas outside their specialty in order for knowledge to be shared.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I strongly agree that your specialists should spend at least some of the time cross training others in the group to be able to take over for them if needed. 

Some kind of standardization of basic equiptment would be a likely subject.
Including some kind of "uniform" I don't mean whatever some other group os wearing in fact I would reccomend somthing kinda unique to help keep confusion down in stressful situations as to whome is freind and whom is foe.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

First decide on your structure.

"It's my way or the high way as this is MY place and I paid for it."
or
"We all bought various acreage and we each get a number of votes equal to our acres/investment/etc."
or
"It's a democracy. Each get one vote."
or....

Once you have a structure, you can then start to work on the framwork for your MAGs constitution. Look at it from a higher level. What do you do to get in? What can get you kicked out? Write up procedures for each. If you get kicked out, do you get your investment back? How about goods bought for the common good... do you get 'your' share when you leave? For getting in, does a new person get equal rights as the 'founders' or is there some level of tiers to the members? Or perhaps a vesting period? How about a doctor or other in demand skill set. Perhaps their skills contribution makes up for some financial buy in? What about a member initiated separation instead of them being kicked out? I.e. someone has to leave the area and doesn't want to be part of the MAG anymore. Next is how are rules established? (think constitional amendments) How are rules changed?

After you figure out the structure, how to make rules and how to get in or out, you can then form the rules and regulations. If it's "MY WAY..." then you get to make them all up. In just about any other structure the group should really decide on the rules together. (no power tools after 7pm, everyone uses rifles with .223, you must pull night shift guard duty at least one week a month, etc.)

Finally with the structure and rules established you can get into the day to day SOP. This becomes... how do I perform guard duty? How do I cook for the group? What kind of injuries do I have to see the doctor for and can't self medicate? Spell these out step by step... not just the item but how to actually do it too. Think army filed manuals for an example.

Google for 'mutual assistance group rules' and you'll find a number of sites that may or not be helpful. Finally, if you listen to The Survival Podcast, he recently had an episode talking very much about a "community rules" that sounds like it would be helpful to you. http://www.thesurvivalpodcast.com/how-i-would-design-a-community

Oh.. and yes, cross training, to a degree, is good. Just don't force someone who simply can't do it as it'll just end badly for everyone... we all have our limits. Focus on what people are good at and like to do. I.e. someone with no cooking talent and no taste is probably not someone you want to force to cook... just remember the rest of you will have to eat their food.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

1) Expectations, are one of the most important things to manage in order to keep morale up. If people expect a democracy and don't get it, then there is going to be grumbling. It is EXTREMELY important that you define your political reality. IMHO you NEED a DICTATORSHIP in a life and death situation when dealing with the day to day operation of a group. There needs to be one person who can make decisions and have them obeyed. Now this doesn't mean that you can't have a democratic (everyone votes) or republican (the invested or land owners vote) legislative process by which you set policies and review decisions, but there is nothing more ugly than a war run by committee (or public opinion). 

2) Second thing to consider is a security schedule as security is the one area that everyone who is able should be cross-trained in. A security schedule should take into consideration the most dangerous times of the day (pre-dawn), the relative strengths of particular group members, the desirability of having overlapping shifts so there is no gap in coverage, and the importance of occasional spontaneity in the schedule. Also, you should plan strategies to keep your folks rested and at peak attentiveness.

3) Labor takes a back burner to security in a real SHTF scenario and I think many people don't realize how many people they need to prepare a halfway adequate security set up. So if you end up having enough people to make out a labor schedule and cross train post SHTF, more power to you!, but for most I would think now is the time for training. Later on just having enough folks to secure, and cook, and do basic chores will be tough.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

For sure plan for someone leaving - by their choice or group/leader choice. It is going to happen. Plan for it.


----------



## Tacitus (Dec 30, 2012)

Startingout-Blair said:


> ...we started to discuss how a MAG should be operated...


Sorry, I'm new here. What is a MAG?

Edit: DOH! I just saw "Mutual Assistance Group" in the post above. I'll go read up on those.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Tacitus said:


> Sorry, I'm new here. What is a MAG?
> 
> Edit: DOH! I just saw "Mutual Assistance Group" in the post above. I'll go read up on those.


Not a problem Tacticus! I still have to look things or ask and I've been here a while...lol. Appreciate any input!


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Padre said:


> IMHO you NEED a DICTATORSHIP in a life and death situation when dealing with the day to day operation of a group.


I disagree. I will fight harder for my family than I will for a dictator. Our MAG is organized so that each family provides for themselves. We band together to support each other.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

I guess I define MAG a little differently. A mag to me is a collection of autonomous groups or individuals that share information, have a way to communicate in a bad situation, and can provide mutual assistance when faced with a larger threat than any one group alone can handle. In all other respects the groups or individuals remain autonomous and on their own. One step down from having an actual shtf group.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> I guess I define MAG a little differently. A mag to me is a collection of autonomous groups or individuals that share information, have a way to communicate in a bad situation, and can provide mutual assistance when faced with a larger threat than any one group alone can handle. In all other respects the groups or individuals remain autonomous and on their own. One step down from having an actual shtf group.


Yes, that is what we have in our MAG. Each group has their own property and supplies. We ban together for assistance when faced with a larger threat. We believe this is a better chance for survival than having a single BOL bunker.


----------

